# See The Destination Before Accepting The Ride...Is Returning To Lyft.



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

December 4, 2018

According to a Lyft e-mail today, this feature is making a comeback. FINALLY! The only catch is that your Acceptance Rate must be 90% or better.

Copy/Paste from the E-mail:

*"Coming soon: Preview your destination before tapping Accept. As long as your acceptance rate stays at or above 90%, you'll see the direction of your next destination before you accept the ride.*"

My ride-request acceptance rate has not been up to 90% for over a year. When Lyft took away showing us the destination, in early 2017, I stopped accepting all ride requests more than 9 minutes away.

But those of you with a 90% acceptance rate will really love this feature!


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I’d love it. I doubt I’ll ever see it, though. 

Oh well!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I might have to bring up my acceptance rate significantly for that to happen.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

You lost me at 90% acceptance rate. Maybe the first ping of the week, but that is usually a shitty one anyway.


----------



## EricReady (Aug 12, 2018)

90% acceptance rate?
Not a chance when they constantly send me rides 15 to 20 minutes away. Decline those every time.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

90%?????

Too rich for my blood I fold lol 

I only get lyft requests when I am on an uber ride and forget to shut off Lyft


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Why would I care where the ride is going if I am accepting everything? Defeats the whole purpose.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah they'll send you the big brother "y u decline brah? message if you don't accept it any way. Hanging the fruit but pulling it away.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Is it based on the acceptance rate going back to 100% each Monday? If so at least I will get one I can make a decision on.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Is it based on the acceptance rate going back to 100% each Monday? If so at least I will get one I can make a decision on.


That's pretty much how I see it. One freebie escape from a 32 minute shared ride. I still screen them with the arrival button and just cancel as long as I know my rate isn't too low any way.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

u guys were saying b4 how useless it was as it would incorrectly report how far the pax was going.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

METRO3 said:


> u guys were saying b4 how useless it was as it would incorrectly report how far the pax was going.


Well you can always just check the address once you hit arrive. You're already taking the ding to your acceptance rate either way so at least you can double check the accuracy and then peace out.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lyft is also rolling out a new diet plan for drivers as well as its hard to maintain a good diet for free!!!

You can eat anything you want whether its carbs, sugars protein, gluten, fat, dairy trans fats, fried baked its all good with no portion control restrictions, and you will lose a lot of weight guaranteed without any exercise as long as you dont eat anything at all for 90 days


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Is it based on the acceptance rate going back to 100% each Monday? If so at least I will get one I can make a decision on.


I wondered that too. How is the Acceptance Rate calculated? Mine does not reset every Monday. The app always says "Your Acceptance Rate is Low" all the time...going back at least 1 year.



dryverjohn said:


> You lost me at 90% acceptance rate. Maybe the first ping of the week, but that is usually a shitty one anyway.


*Check out the updated Lyft Acceptance Rate HELP page.*

*https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077708-Acceptance-rate*

It looks like there are now more ways for Lyft to reduce our acceptance rate...like letting your count-down timer get too close to Zero, before accepting the ride. Or, turning on "Airplane Mode" to avoid receiving requests while making a pit-stop.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> I wondered that too. How is the Acceptance Rate calculated? Mine does not reset every Monday. The app always says "Your Acceptance Rate is Low" all the time...going back at least 1 year.


The page you linked specifically says: _*"Heads up:* Acceptance rates are calculated weekly and reset Mondays at 5 AM." _So, that answers that.


AllenChicago said:


> *https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013077708-Acceptance-rate*
> 
> It looks like there are now more ways for Lyft to reduce our acceptance rate...like letting your count-down timer get too close to Zero, before accepting the ride. Or, turning on "Airplane Mode" to avoid receiving requests while making a pit-stop.


I think you are misreading. 
_"If a request counts down to zero before you accept it, your acceptance rate may decrease." _seems to me like it means that passively letting it time out is the same as actively declining. After all, if it goes to zero before you accept it, you won't be able to accept it, right?

As for using airplane mode to pee, why not just go offline? That's what the slider is for. Why keep the app online in airplane mode?


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

gaijinpen said:


> The page you linked specifically says: _*"Heads up:* Acceptance rates are calculated weekly and reset Mondays at 5 AM." _So, that answers that.
> I think you are misreading.
> _"If a request counts down to zero before you accept it, your acceptance rate may decrease." _seems to me like it means that passively letting it time out is the same as actively declining. After all, if it goes to zero before you accept it, you won't be able to accept it, right?
> 
> As for using airplane mode to pee, why not just go offline? That's what the slider is for. Why keep the app online in airplane mode?


Because you can't take a piss in the middle of a streak bonus. The only other way to do it is accept the ride and let it cancel itself while you aren't moving toward the pax.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

LAWeasel said:


> Because you can't take a piss in the middle of a streak bonus. The only other way to do it is accept the ride and let it cancel itself while you aren't moving toward the pax.


I see. That's smart. Hopefully, an occasional toggle won't kill AR.
I never do Lyft streak bonuses because they are shit money in my market, like $6 for 3 consecutive trips.
Uber is generally $15-$25 for their 3-consecutive-ride bonuses, which is usually when I start my day. So, I've freshly peed.
And, I can generally last for 3 rides after that.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I thought tech people were supposed to be smart. I really don’t understand the mentality behind this. They took a good idea that actually benefited drivers and made it worthless by adding a 90% acceptance rate. Now it is basically a waste of time and resources because it does drivers absolutely no good and makes Lyft look like they don’t know what they’re doing from a drivers perspective. I would like to know who at Lyft approved this and why they couldnt see that it is pointless. I mean, at least meet us halfway and make the acceptance rate 50 or 60% at least. Not smart Lyft..


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> I thought tech people were supposed to be smart. I really don't understand the mentality behind this. They took a good idea that actually benefited drivers and made it worthless by adding a 90% acceptance rate. Now it is basically a waste of time and resources because it does drivers absolutely no good and makes Lyft look like they don't know what they're doing from a drivers perspective. I would like to know who at Lyft approved this and why they couldnt see that it is pointless. I mean, at least meet us halfway and make the acceptance rate 50 or 60% at least. Not smart Lyft..


Its a PR move.

"Lyft is better to drivers, we show our drivers where they are going before accepting a ride."


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

90% Acceptance Rate on Lyft???

ROFL.....I cant even make 9%, let alone 10x that amount....


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> December 4, 2018
> 
> According to a Lyft e-mail today, this feature is making a comeback. FINALLY! The only catch is that your Acceptance Rate must be 90% or better.
> 
> ...


Stupid. The point of having destination visibility is to pick and choose doing profitable rides vs. denying unprofitable ones. How do you maintain a 90% AR with that? Not possible. But you need 90% AR to use this feature? Lol.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

The real question should be what are you doing wrong to be getting so many unprofitable ride requests? You can control that variable as much as any other..

If you positioned yourself better or worked on your strategy you wouldn't have to ignore so many crap pings in the first place..

You can have your cake and eat it too..


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

beezlewaxin said:


> The real question should be what are you doing wrong to be getting so many unprofitable ride requests? You can control that variable as much as any other..
> 
> If you positioned yourself better or worked on your strategy you wouldn't have to ignore so many crap pings in the first place..
> 
> You can have your cake and eat it too..


Easier said than done. It might be possible in your market to know where to go to get the profitable pings, and avoid the crappy ones. But not all markets are the same.

I am in Boston. I can be anywhere in the city or surrounding cities, and get pings from anywhere within the city or surrounding cities. If I am in Brookline, Lyft can and has sent me pings from Alston, Brighton, Cambridge, the Fenway, Back Bay, Mission Hill, Roxbury, among others. Each area has a different population with different transportation needs.

I know where the pickup locations are that offer the most profitable rides for my needs. And I know where to position myself to get them. But in my market, crappy pings can be as little as a mile away from anywhere. There is nowhere I can position myself that would stop Lyft from sending those crappy pings.

Trying to concentrate on only profitable pickups and maintaining a 90% acceptance rate is an impossibility in my market.

Edit: I am more speaking about Lyft in my response above. In my market, Uber has always been better at sending pings that closer to where I have positioned myself. So it is much easier to avoid crappy pings on Uber than of Lyft. But Uber is not (no I doubt they will ever) give the option to see the destination.


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> The real question should be what are you doing wrong to be getting so many unprofitable ride requests? You can control that variable as much as any other..
> 
> If you positioned yourself better or worked on your strategy you wouldn't have to ignore so many crap pings in the first place..
> 
> You can have your cake and eat it too..


Explain. I see no way to avoid shitty requests. Obviously, one can choose to decline once they come in. But, how, pray tell, do you avoid getting the wide gamut of shitty requests to begin with? The shared requests? Or, low-rated rider requests? Or, long pickup/short dropoff requests? Or, GoGoGadgetGranny requests, etc?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I wondered that too. How is the Acceptance Rate calculated? Mine does not reset every Monday. The app always says "Your Acceptance Rate is Low" all the time...going back at least 1 year.
> 
> *Check out the updated Lyft Acceptance Rate HELP page.*
> 
> ...


it has to go to 0, nor just get close


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

gaijinpen said:


> Explain. I see no way to avoid shitty requests. Obviously, one can choose to decline once they come in. But, how, pray tell, do you avoid getting the wide gamut of shitty requests to begin with? The shared requests? Or, low-rated rider requests? Or, long pickup/short dropoff requests? Or, GoGoGadgetGranny requests, etc?


I can think of one way. DF. I do almost exclusively DF trips on both Uber/Lyft. I have better luck getting longer rides on Uber than Lyft, but more importantly I can avoid rides I don't want i.e. crosstown traffic trips in rush hour.


----------



## Willjohnsdrive (Dec 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> I can think of one way. DF. I do almost exclusively DF trips on both Uber/Lyft. I have better luck getting longer rides on Uber than Lyft, but more importantly I can avoid rides I don't want i.e. crosstown traffic trips in rush hour.


So I am a noob, whats DF?


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Willjohnsdrive said:


> So I am a noob, whats DF?


DF = Destination Filter  to only receive rides that bring you closer to a chosen destination.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> I can think of one way. DF. I do almost exclusively DF trips on both Uber/Lyft. I have better luck getting longer rides on Uber than Lyft, but more importantly I can avoid rides I don't want i.e. crosstown traffic trips in rush hour.


I will DF crosstown. If I'm in Beverly Hills, I want a ride toward Santa Monica, where I'm likely to pick up primetime again, rather than the valley where there's still traffic and no pt


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Accept ping. Don’t move or drive further away. 100% AR


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Hagong said:


> Accept ping. Don't move or drive further away. 100% AR


Neat. Same trick I use to take a piss in the middle of a streak. Only problem is, a good portion of my declines are when I'm in a primetime zone and they give me a ride with no bonus. Sometimes I have to blow through 8 pings to get one. By the time all of those auto cancel on their own, pt would be gone.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> Easier said than done. It might be possible in your market to know where to go to get the profitable pings, and avoid the crappy ones. But not all markets are the same.
> 
> I am in Boston. I can be anywhere in the city or surrounding cities, and get pings from anywhere within the city or surrounding cities. If I am in Brookline, Lyft can and has sent me pings from Alston, Brighton, Cambridge, the Fenway, Back Bay, Mission Hill, Roxbury, among others. Each area has a different population with different transportation needs.
> 
> ...


I drive in Boston and unless you are driving act the wee hours of the morning, it's very unlikely that Lyft pinged you to Cambridge from Brookline. I've seen Lyft send some far away pings in the suburbs or if driving the early early AM in the city.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> I drive in Boston and unless you are driving act the wee hours of the morning, it's very unlikely that Lyft pinged you to Cambridge from Brookline. I've seen Lyft send some far away pings in the suburbs or if driving the early early AM in the city.


That is exactly when I drive. I do early morning airport runs. I get pings to Cambridge from Brookline and vise versa on almost a daily basis. And that's on Uber. Lyft has sent me pings to pick up in Roxbury while I am on Storrow drive


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

jazzapt said:


> That is exactly when I drive. I do early morning airport runs. I get pings to Cambridge from Brookline and vise versa on almost a daily basis. And that's on Uber. Lyft has sent me pings to pick up in Roxbury while I am on Storrow drive


After one of my airport trips over the summer, I got on 93N to head home and received a scheduled pickup ping from Salem, MA.. I was by TD Garden. Gotten some ridiculously far pings at 3-4am, like Canton or Burlington while I was in the city.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> That is exactly when I drive. I do early morning airport runs. I get pings to Cambridge from Brookline and vise versa on almost a daily basis. And that's on Uber. Lyft has sent me pings to pick up in Roxbury while I am on Storrow drive


Don't drive Lyft until after 5AM as yes the 3AM TO 5AM they will ping you all over the place. But remember acceptance rate they can't hold against you so just don't accept those pings.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Don't drive Lyft until after 5AM as yes the 3AM TO 5AM they will ping you all over the place. But remember acceptance rate they can't hold against you so just don't accept those pings.


Oh believe me I know. I only accepted the Storrow to Roxbury because is was a 250% PT. I have a criteria of how/where of what pings I will accept as I generally know where the profitable pings come from.

The point of my post was to respond to beezlewaxin who indicated that you can position yourself to avoid crappy pings, and thus keep a 90% acceptance rate. I said that may possible in his market, but in Boston, there is nowhere you can position yourself to be assured of only getting profitable pings.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Cherrypicking is useless if you need to retain a 90% acceptance rate. All you're doing is finding out information that you're going to get anyway once you start the ride.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll never see it. I keep getting requests from Lyft to drive 20 and 30 minutes for a pickup. Acceptance rate is low because of this.


----------

